# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Março de 2011



## AnDré (28 Fev 2011 às 01:18)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Março de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental* e *Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(II) Temperatura Máxima em Março de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Março de 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 01:41)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2011 às 07:39)

-4,1 a -6,0 graus, já esta semana no distrito de Bragança.


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2011 às 09:14)

-4,1ºC a -6ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> -0,1ºC a -2,0ºC



Vais ficar longe...vais, vais! Ainda hoje tive 1,0ºc e os próximos dias poderão ter mínimas mais baixas

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC, este é o meu intervalo e é com ele que vou à guerra!
Aposto em Carrazeda de Ansiães


----------



## amando96 (28 Fev 2011 às 11:19)

Votei na opção: -2,1ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2011 às 12:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vais ficar longe...vais, vais! Ainda hoje tive 1,0ºc e os próximos dias poderão ter mínimas mais baixas
> 
> -4,1ºC a -6,0ºC, este é o meu intervalo e é com ele que vou à guerra!
> Aposto em Carrazeda de Ansiães



Essa aposta do Mário é porque é um acérrimo defensor do aquecimento global  Ou se calhar não...

-0,1 a -2ºC se calhar é a mínima no litoral em noites de céu limpo...Acho que ainda vai haver frio!Aposto também no intervalo -4,1/-6ºC...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Fev 2011 às 12:31)

-4.1 a -6 tambem...

Para o Algarve aposto -1 a -3... Em Aljezur e Alguns locais na Serra do Caldeirão! Em zonas com Serra de Alcaria do Cume e Serra do Malhão!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2011 às 12:48)

-2.1ºC a -4ºC... estou tão desiludido com este inverno, que não merece melhor...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 12:55)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC lá para o Norte ou na Estrela.


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

Interior Norte e Centro: *-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2011 às 16:45)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2011 às 17:42)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Fev 2011 às 19:20)

*-6,1°C a -8,0°C*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2011 às 20:12)

Entre os *-4,1ºC* e os *-6,0ºC*, recai o meu palpite.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2011 às 20:40)

Também: -4,1ºC a -6,0ºC.


----------



## dahon (28 Fev 2011 às 20:49)

-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 22:33)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC. Mas não vai ser aqui de certeza


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2011 às 02:47)

*-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2011 às 07:20)

Logo no 1º dia de Março 3 membros já estão corridos das votações e outros 7 estão prontos a ir pelo mesmo caminho, se não é na próxima actualização será a seguir. 

PS: Não concordo que fechem as votações dia 02.Março porque os membros que hoje poderão votar já vão com avanço em relação aos outros. As votações deveriam ser encerradas dia 01.x. às 00h00.


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2011 às 12:23)

]ToRnAdO[;266903 disse:
			
		

> -4.1 a -6 tambem...
> 
> Para o Algarve aposto -1 a -3... Em Aljezur e Alguns locais na Serra do Caldeirão! Em zonas com Serra de Alcaria do Cume e Serra do Malhão!



No algarve os valores extremos da Tmin são registados em vales abrigados e profundos da região serrana e não nos cumes da serras.
Embora os cumes das serras do caldeirão e de monchique tenham as medias mensais de inverno mais baixas ( cerca de 7.5 a 8.5º), raramente teem temperaturas muito negativas...equanto os vales, apesar de aquecerem muito de dia, teem medias minimas bem baixas..talvez na casa dos 2º consoante cada vale


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2011 às 12:30)

-4,1ºC a -6,0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

stormy disse:


> No algarve os valores extremos da Tmin são registados em vales abrigados e profundos da região serrana e não nos cumes da serras.
> Embora os cumes das serras do caldeirão e de monchique tenham as medias mensais de inverno mais baixas ( cerca de 7.5 a 8.5º), raramente teem temperaturas muito negativas...equanto os vales, apesar de aquecerem muito de dia, teem medias minimas bem baixas..talvez na casa dos 2º consoante cada vale



Esta manhã estavam 0 ºC em Aljezur às 06h00, segundo o IM.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2011 às 13:13)

-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC
Penso que não baixará muito mais que a noite que passou... Mas posso enganar-me bem!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

-4.1ºC a -6.0ºC, em breve.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2011 às 20:28)

-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC ,segundo as previsões dos primeiros dez dias para as Penhas Douradas,a partir daí não acredito muito que a temperatura volte a descer ainda mais.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=9&cidadeID=13


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

de -2,1ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2011 às 07:30)

Como já era de esperar o intervalo [2.1ºC a 4.0] foi à vida, inacreditavelmente houve membros que erraram sabendo que o intervalo estava por um fio a ser batido... 







[/URL]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Mar 2011 às 11:11)

João Soares disse:


> Como já era de esperar o intervalo [2.1ºC a 4.0] foi à vida, inacreditavelmente houve membros que erraram sabendo que o intervalo estava por um fio a ser batido...



E eu fui um deles!!


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 18:13)

Até agora acertei, tendo votado nos -4.1ºC a -6.0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2011 às 00:19)

João Soares disse:


> [/URL]



*Ah pois é...ganhei, ganhei!*
Não só acertei no intervalo de temperatura como no local onde a mínima do mês se iria fazer sentir.

Srs administradores...onde levanto o prémio?! Ahh?


----------



## Hazores (1 Abr 2011 às 01:43)

oh aristocrata, ganhas-te tu e outros 19 menbros do fórum.
afinal terás de dividir o prémio


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2011 às 01:49)

Hazores disse:


> oh aristocrata, ganhas-te tu e outros 19 menbros do fórum.
> afinal terás de dividir o prémio



Ora bolas...agora que vou ficar sem subsídio de férias e 13º dava jeito a totalidade do prémio. Raisparta o FMI carago!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2011 às 15:27)

Já se sabe ao certo a temperatura registada ?


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2011 às 19:57)

andres disse:


> Já se sabe ao certo a temperatura registada ?



-5,0ºC nas Penhas Douradas no dia 4.
Intervalo vencedor: -4,1ºC a -6,0ºC

Quanto aos vencedores, a maioria foi absoluta:
ac_cernax, algarvio1980, amarusp, ampa62, AnDré, andres, Aristocrata, Chasing Thunder, Dan, David sf, DRC, Geiras, Gilmet, JoãoPT, meteo, SpiderVV, stormy, Veterano, vitamos, ]ToRnAdO[


----------

